# VIA8233 AC97 (atleast i think it is)

## tripodz

I have a huge problem with the ALSA-driver for my card.

When i try to modprobe snd-via8233 the system hangs..

According to /proc/pci this is the card i have :

  Bus  0, device  17, function  5:

    Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 64).

      IRQ 5.

      I/O at 0xe800 [0xe8ff].

Which should mean i should use the snd-via8233 module, right?

Why doesn't it work? Is it me who's the problem or is it my hardware? =)

Very thankful for any help!

----------

## mksoft

And what happens with the ac97 driver  :Question: 

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

> And what happens with the ac97 driver 

 

Do you mean the snd-ac97-codec module or the non-ALSA-module ac97 ?

----------

## mksoft

 *tripodz wrote:*   

> Do you mean the snd-ac97-codec module or the non-ALSA-module ac97 ?

 

Sorry, should've been more specific  :Embarassed: 

I mean ALSA's ac97 driver (snd-ac97-codec).

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry, should've been more specific 
> 
> I mean ALSA's ac97 driver (snd-ac97-codec).

 

heh.. Well. modprobing snd-ac97-codec works.. but should that do it? 

I mean,, /dev/dsp2 hasn't appeared..

I've already got /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 since my SBLIVE.. 

Maybe that's the problem,, because i have 2 soundcards it crashes ?

----------

## mksoft

Do you use ALSA's SBLive drivers or the kernel's ? If you use ALSA you shouldn't compile any kernel driver.

Would be helpfull if you can post your /etc/modules.d/alsa.

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

> Do you use ALSA's SBLive drivers or the kernel's ? If you use ALSA you shouldn't compile any kernel driver.
> 
> Would be helpfull if you can post your /etc/modules.d/alsa.

 

I'm using the kernels SBLive drivers, gonna try ALSA's in a moment.

Hum the only thing i've done is to emerge alot of ALSA-stuff and then tried to modprobe different drivers. Haven't edited /etc/modules.d/alsa or any other files.

EDIT: Have loaded the snd-emu10k1 driver now. And Xmms thinks /dev/dsp works perfectly. But i don't hear any sound! Have tried to increase volume with alsamixer.

----------

## mksoft

 *tripodz wrote:*   

> Hum the only thing i've done is to emerge alot of ALSA-stuff and then tried to modprobe different drivers. Haven't edited /etc/modules.d/alsa or any other files.
> 
> EDIT: Have loaded the snd-emu10k1 driver now. And Xmms thinks /dev/dsp works perfectly. But i don't hear any sound! Have tried to increase volume with alsamixer.

 

Increase the volumes and unmute the channels (they're moted by default).

You should edit alsa's moudles config and update them for it to work properly. Please refer to the desktop guide's sound section

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Increase the volumes and unmute the channels (they're moted by default).
> 
> You should edit alsa's moudles config and update them for it to work properly. Please refer to the desktop guide's sound section

 

Well i got my SBLive card working now,, but my AC97 still doesn't work..

----------

## mksoft

Can you post /etc/modules.d/alsa  :Question: 

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

> Can you post /etc/modules.d/alsa 

 

I did some editing, don't know if it's right though.. 

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# /space/gentoo/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf,v 1.2 2002/05/24 01:10:35 agenkin Exp

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias snd-card-1 snd-ac97-codec

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer sound-service-0-0

alias /dev/dsp sound-service-0-3

alias /dev/mixer2 sound-service-1-0

alias /dev/dsp2 sound-service-1-3

```

----------

## mksoft

This is unreadable. Can you post it between [code][/code] tags ?

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

> This is unreadable. Can you post it between 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry , didn't notice that the linefeeds did get right.. Well now it's readable. Thanks for having patiance with me though!

----------

## mksoft

Seems ok AFAIK. Have you run update-modules after editing it  :Question: 

This will update /etc/modules.conf to include the changes you've made.

You might wand to add to /etc/modules.d/alsa this line:

```
options snd snd_major=116 snd_cards_limit=2
```

After that remove any sound related modules you've already loaded and try

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

> Seems ok AFAIK. Have you run update-modules after editing it 
> 
> This will update /etc/modules.conf to include the changes you've made.
> 
> You might wand to add to /etc/modules.d/alsa this line:
> ...

 

Done all that now.. though when i run alsasound start now everything looks ok.. but /dev/dsp doesn't exist,, neither /dev/mixer , and /dev/dsp2 etc..

----------

## mksoft

Try to see if the modules are loaded.

IMHO, you should rebuild the kernel with sound enabled, but without any sound drivers selected.

After you'll boot from the new kernel try to re-emerge alsa-drivers,

and see if it works.

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

> Try to see if the modules are loaded.
> 
> IMHO, you should rebuild the kernel with sound enabled, but without any sound drivers selected.
> 
> After you'll boot from the new kernel try to re-emerge alsa-drivers,
> ...

 

The modules is loaded, but as i said , /dev/dsp doesn't exist..

Anyway..

The Kernel i use now has Sound support enabled, though all drivers as modules not compiled in the kernel.

----------

## mksoft

 *tripodz wrote:*   

> The Kernel i use now has Sound support enabled, though all drivers as modules not compiled in the kernel.

 

AFAIK no drivers should be compiled (neither as modules or into the kernel).

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

>  *tripodz wrote:*   The Kernel i use now has Sound support enabled, though all drivers as modules not compiled in the kernel. 
> 
> AFAIK no drivers should be compiled (neither as modules or into the kernel).

 

But it shouldn't make any difference if i have some drivers lying as modules? Flagging them as M in kernelconfig just makes them available for compiling ..

Anyway,, my emu10k1 works now, after a reboot.. but the ac97 still doesn't.. there isn't a device for it.. /dev/dsp2 or something like that.

----------

## mksoft

 *tripodz wrote:*   

> But it shouldn't make any difference if i have some drivers lying as modules? Flagging them as M in kernelconfig just makes them available for compiling ..

 

It should matter, as OSS will be used by the kernel (instead of ALSA) if some OSS modules are compiled (this is to my knowledge, if I'm wrong please correct me). Only sound support should be selected (for soundcore module support), this is from alsa docs.

 *tripodz wrote:*   

> Anyway,, my emu10k1 works now, after a reboot.. but the ac97 still doesn't.. there isn't a device for it.. /dev/dsp2 or something like that.

 

Is emu10k1 working with OSS driver or ALSA driver  :Question: 

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

>  *tripodz wrote:*   But it shouldn't make any difference if i have some drivers lying as modules? Flagging them as M in kernelconfig just makes them available for compiling .. 
> 
> It should matter, as OSS will be used by the kernel (instead of ALSA) if some OSS modules are compiled (this is to my knowledge, if I'm wrong please correct me). Only sound support should be selected (for soundcore module support), this is from alsa docs.
> 
>  *tripodz wrote:*   Anyway,, my emu10k1 works now, after a reboot.. but the ac97 still doesn't.. there isn't a device for it.. /dev/dsp2 or something like that. 
> ...

 

If the modules are compiled it doesn't mean they are in use.. so that shouldn't matter! 

My emu10k1 works with ALSA drivers at the moment.. the ALSAdrivers för the AC97 card are also loaded, or they should be.. 

But doesn't work..

Anyway,, when i try to modprobe the snd-via8233 module the computer hangs.. So i can't use that one.

EDIT: I read at my motherboardmanufactors page now that it is VIA8233A i have and not VIA8233 ..

----------

## mksoft

Can you try to load only AC97 modules (change the modules.d config) and see if it works  :Question: 

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

> Can you try to load only AC97 modules (change the modules.d config) and see if it works 

 

That's what i'm doing now, and then it doesn't show up any dsp-device for that soundcard  :Sad: 

----------

## mksoft

I guess it should be the 8233 module and not ac97 (since it isn't working at all).

Maybe the problem is not with you or your setup (which seems fine)  :Question:   :Confused: 

I've just read ALSA's bugs database on sf.net and there are new open bugs with VIA8233/VIA8233A.

You should track those bugs.

Here are links to some of them:

via8233 on GA-7VRX crashes

VIA 8233/KT266A and system lockups

snd-via8233 - kernel locks up

VT8233A: Modules load ok but no sound

Ver 0.90 - VIA 8233 - no sound

via8233 drivers fail on K7T266 Pro 2

Is that enough  :Wink: 

----------

## mksoft

I guess it should be the 8233 module and not ac97 (since it isn't working at all).

Maybe the problem is not with you or your setup (which seems fine)  :Question:   :Confused: 

I've just read ALSA's bugs database on sf.net and there are new open bugs with VIA8233/VIA8233A.

You should track those bugs.

Here are links to some of them:

via8233 on GA-7VRX crashes

VIA 8233/KT266A and system lockups

snd-via8233 - kernel locks up

VT8233A: Modules load ok but no sound

Ver 0.90 - VIA 8233 - no sound

via8233 drivers fail on K7T266 Pro 2

Is that enough  :Wink: 

----------

## JefP@@

or maybe it's all about devfs & alsa with multiple soundcards ...

here's the link that will help you :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3837

Grtz

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

> I guess it should be the 8233 module and not ac97 (since it isn't working at all).
> 
> Maybe the problem is not with you or your setup (which seems fine)  
> 
> I've just read ALSA's bugs database on sf.net and there are new open bugs with VIA8233/VIA8233A.
> ...

 

Well i guess it's one of those bugs i have come across..

 ----> snd-via8233 - kernel locks up

That one sounds awfully alike my problem.. and what i can tell there is no way to fix it =(

----------

## mksoft

 *tripodz wrote:*   

> Well i guess it's one of those bugs i have come across..
> 
>  ----> snd-via8233 - kernel locks up
> 
> That one sounds awfully alike my problem.. and what i can tell there is no way to fix it =(

 

Give it some time and track those bug reports, I'm quite sure it'll be resolved in the next few days/weeks.

Don't give up hope  :Wink: 

----------

## tripodz

 *mksoft wrote:*   

>  *tripodz wrote:*   Well i guess it's one of those bugs i have come across..
> 
>  ----> snd-via8233 - kernel locks up
> 
> That one sounds awfully alike my problem.. and what i can tell there is no way to fix it =( 
> ...

 

Well , rather ironic that i was on the right track from the beginning, and that is was a bug.. Well .. thank you _VERY_ much for your help and time! I appreciate it alot  :Smile: 

----------

## mksoft

 *tripodz wrote:*   

> Well , rather ironic that i was on the right track from the beginning, and that is was a bug..

 

Yes, I can see the irony  :Sad: 

 *tripodz wrote:*   

> Well .. thank you _VERY_ much for your help and time! I appreciate it alot 

 

You're welcome  :Cool:  Hope you can help others here as well  :Smile: 

One request though: if it is finally resloved by ALSA and you'll get it working, could you please submit the soultion at this thread to have it archived and searchable  :Question: 

----------

